# Almost 8 month old waking/nursing every 2 hours - normal?



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

With DS1 I was unable to nurse and he was formula fed. He was sleeping through the night by just over 2 months (6 hours) and a full 12 hours a night by 6 months. I had no idea how lucky I was on the sleep issue!









Now with DS2 I AM nursing







: but I've been surprised by the fact that he is not yet sleeping longer stretches at night. Having no frame of reference with a nursing baby, I'm wondering whether it is considered "normal" for him to be still nursing so often at night (every 2 hours). (We co-sleep) He doesn't exactly wake up, (often his eyes never even open), but he'll fuss until I latch him on. I've tried other ways of soothing him, but nothing but nursing seems to calm him down. Luckily I've managed to learn how to doze while he's nursing, but I'm afraid that I'll suffocate him if I let myself really go back to sleep while he's nursing. So I feel rather sleep deprived after no more than an hour and half of sleep each stretch for 8 months! I know sleep deprivation is supposed to come with the territory and I'm not complaining. But I'd like to know when I might be able to expect this rhythm to change.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

My just weaned (sniffle) 18 month old nursed several times a night up until she weaned just a few weeks ago. My other three were sleeping much MUCH longer when they were just a few months old.

Man, I definitely learned to sleep while she nursed!! I can assure you, you are conscious of where she is and won't smother her....


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

My 8-month old still wakes up several times a night to nurse - I don't know how many times because I'm usually asleep







I roll over and latch her on, and drift back off to sleep. I think it's about every 3 hours, but I'm not sure. I think it's normal - the're growing so much right now they need the extra calories. And cosleeping definitely promotes nursing because the baby smells/senses you and your milk and wants to nurse. But i think it's normal.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

My 9 month old also nurses about every 2 hours. Very normal


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Totally Normal.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Normal! Figure out how to nurse sidelying so that you feel comfortable.









-Angela


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Totally normal.

At 8 months mine was nursing every 15-45 minutes at night.. yeesh!


----------



## monkey-lamb (Jun 4, 2009)

Normal! My 10 month old rarely sleeps more than 3 hours. When we co-sleep she nurses every two hours. I figure it won't last forever, and it is a wonderful bonding time. She is way to busy practicing her walking during the day for a snuggle, but I get all I want when she nurses at night.


----------



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

Thanks mamas! I feel better!


----------



## Summersquash (Jul 23, 2009)

Yup, another vote for normal here. My 8 month old eats every 2-3 hours at night. And wakes up about every hour either wanting to eat, to sleep on my chest, or help switching positions.


----------



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

normal i guess. dd is almost eight months, too, and nurses at least every two hours at night. at this point i figure i'll finally get a good night's sleep when she goes away to college







.


----------



## Debobu (Jul 10, 2009)

My DS also wakes up every couple of hrs to nurse-completely normal.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Normal and then some!
My almost 1 year old still nurses every couple of hours all night long.


----------



## kiramadera (Jun 17, 2009)

Normal! My 13 month old has had that pattern for 7 months now. I, too, am hoping it will change.


----------

